# How I make Trees



## Lady Green (Aug 27, 2007)

Sorry


----------



## Bubby (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks for sharing, and welcome to the forum 

What's the reason for the mushroom compost? It's (where I live) relatively expensive, weak in nutrients, and the texture is nothing unique. 

I have never heard of anyone using folic acid. What kind of reaction do you expect when using it?

I think our organics section is missing a nettle recipe..    How much do you use when making the tea?



> Having a light loom ontop makes it easy to add pills directly into it or add dry ferts before a rain.


What's a loom?  

Hope ya stick around


----------



## Lady Green (Aug 28, 2007)

sorry


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Aug 28, 2007)

have any pics? I'd love to see your handywork.


----------



## Lady Green (Aug 28, 2007)

sorry


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 28, 2007)

Suuuuuperb!


----------



## Lady Green (Aug 28, 2007)

sorry


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 28, 2007)

Lady Green said:
			
		

> Maybe I should explain why I use the light *loom *on top.


 
Ahhh...I think it's pronounced 'loam'  a light loam...gotcha now!!  How thick and how wide around the 'tree'?


----------



## Lady Green (Aug 28, 2007)

sorry


----------



## Mutt (Aug 28, 2007)

quick ? what are you doing to repell the scavengers from the seafood/bone/blood ?


----------



## Lady Green (Aug 28, 2007)

sorry


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 28, 2007)

Mind if I pull a chair up under your trees and camp out for a while?


----------



## Lady Green (Aug 28, 2007)

sorry


----------



## Lady Green (Aug 28, 2007)

sorry


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 28, 2007)

Um.  Pardon me asking, but are any of those ladies single and looking? :hubba:


----------



## Lady Green (Aug 28, 2007)

They're single.......if you're rich that's what they told me~


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 28, 2007)

Haha.  I'm sure we could negotiate the terms of our unification.


----------



## Lady Green (Aug 28, 2007)

_~Then comes the dowry, right?_
_~Then the 2 carat, flawless rock, right? (Size 4 1/4)_
_~Then she dies, right?_

_LG.......~_


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 28, 2007)

Liiiiife Insurance!!!!


----------



## Lady Green (Aug 28, 2007)

sorry


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 28, 2007)

Oh!  Look at those legs!!! :hubba:

Cubic Zirconia is acceptable right?


----------



## Lady Green (Aug 28, 2007)

That's like trying to pass off pyrite for gold~
or
Garnets for Rubies~

And no dress by Yves St-Laurent neither, right?


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 28, 2007)

I know a good seamstress. 

And the rock?  Well, I found it and cut it myself.  What can be better than that?


----------



## Lady Green (Aug 28, 2007)

_~Reception under the Umbrella?_​


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Aug 28, 2007)

unbelievable.. 

i bet people wouldn't even recognize them plants, just because of the size.

Hows the SMELL?  Plants that huge, gotta be putting out alot of aroma..


----------



## Bubby (Aug 28, 2007)

Quelle jolie parapluie! C'est bien dommage qu'on n'est pas voisins.


----------



## Lady Green (Aug 28, 2007)

sorry


----------



## Lady Green (Aug 28, 2007)

Bubby said:
			
		

> Quelle jolie parapluie! C'est bien dommage qu'on n'est pas voisins.


 
_Dieu le sait et le Diable s'en doute!_


----------



## jb247 (Aug 29, 2007)

Well Done!!! You're doing a great job, Lady Green...

Peace...j.b.


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Aug 29, 2007)

Incredible... Not sure if I missed it somewhere or not, but what strains are you growing? Also, how big is the hole that you dig to put these ladies into? This is simply awesome. I wish I lived in an area where I could grow MJ trees.


----------



## Lady Green (Aug 29, 2007)

sorry


----------



## OliieTea (Aug 29, 2007)

Those are just incredible. Can't wait to see her in full bud. 
DL.. make sure its a million dollar life insurance policy with double indemnity. LOL


----------



## tcbud (Aug 29, 2007)

Beautiful plants, thank you for the beginning post, i also have hard pack soil, am gardening in containers this year, now...after hearing that these trees grew in clay based soil, maybe i will start digging some holes next spring.
thank you again...


----------



## Lady Green (Aug 29, 2007)

sorry


----------



## Lady Green (Aug 29, 2007)

OliieTea said:
			
		

> Those are just incredible. Can't wait to see her in full bud.
> DL.. make sure its a million dollar life insurance policy with double indemnity. LOL


 
Me, I'm gonna get "Lie Insurance".....


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 29, 2007)

Lady Green said:
			
		

> Me, I'm gonna get "Lie Insurance".....



LOL.  There should be no need for that.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 30, 2007)

i dont have blue clay....you must be wanting that for potting...like making pots....lol.......i have the red variety..full of iron, but still i may dig some holes and fill them next spring with soil and see what happens.
thanks again for the recipe.
tcbud


----------



## Lady Green (Aug 30, 2007)

sorry


----------



## Pot Belly (Aug 30, 2007)

There are diamonds in that blue clay?


----------



## Lady Green (Aug 30, 2007)

You've seen blue clay/ground?

I'm packing my bags.........


----------



## Pot Belly (Aug 30, 2007)

Come on and bring the Party Bus and pick me up - We'll head to Liberia and dig!  I know just the spot.  Had to bribe a few lords with some Afghani hash to save my neck last time.

I'm sure lord Oonga Boonga will dig a passoinate chic like you - heck you'd probably teach 'em all how to grow massive trees and they'd forget the diamonds.  We could make a run for it.


----------



## Lady Green (Aug 30, 2007)

Chick's like me get shot at the airport!


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 2, 2007)

sorry


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 2, 2007)

sorry


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 2, 2007)

sorry


----------



## mendo local (Sep 2, 2007)

Amazing, simply amazing! I am in aww


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 2, 2007)

sorry


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 2, 2007)

i would love to have merely one of those trees, i could do so much with jsut one. the actually height isn't what gets me, its the trunk size. (can't believe i jsut called that a trunk)  what do u use to grind the stalks?  

Fire it up

KT


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 2, 2007)

A friend has an electric, heavy-duty grinder.


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 2, 2007)

like what a mulcher, or an actually like produce grinder. i would assume u also use a chainsaw to cut them down too. lol


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 2, 2007)

The pleasures of growing outside and why it is really better if you can do it.
Those are amazing.....that is the only word for them. You have been blessed by the green gods.


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 2, 2007)

sorry


----------



## stonedsmithy (Sep 3, 2007)

Holy moley those are massive youll have a fear few pound come harvest nice nice


----------



## Anarchist_UK (Sep 3, 2007)

wow :holysheep:

tell us how much you get off those


----------



## dobshibby (Sep 3, 2007)

droooooooooooooollllllllll,the garden of eden me thinks.


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 3, 2007)

sorry


----------



## Witness (Sep 3, 2007)

this is just crazy=) Well done my friend..


----------



## Sin inc (Sep 3, 2007)

wow it's been a while fam i have to say that is wow just wow good job


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 5, 2007)

sorry


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 9, 2007)

sorry


----------



## Pot Belly (Sep 9, 2007)

Lady Green said:
			
		

> I wanted to take this time between photo updates to Thank the members who are so nice. Y'all are having an effect on me.........so far I've been holding back on certain crutial ideas and theories I have.


 
Glad you stopped by to visit and post. Would love to take a tour of your garden. Great shots of your gals....... 

I like the 2nd Black Russian shot in bloom. I want to grab a cola and take a whiff! 

Thanks for posting!

......................PB


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Sep 9, 2007)

:holysheep:  I must say every time i look at some of your grow i have to pick my chin up off the floor:hubba: great job :hubba:


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 9, 2007)

Tell Mrs. Sticky_Budz that it's almost time to do like Henry V111~


----------



## SENS1MILLA (Sep 9, 2007)

assuming that you've had huge trees in the past, what were your other harvests like per plant??  they look awesome.


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 9, 2007)

sorry


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 9, 2007)

sorry


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 11, 2007)

I've prepared the table.........

There's still seating available for the BYOS Party~


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 11, 2007)

i have the best new shears haha..would LOVE  to join the party :farm:


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 11, 2007)

wheres my name? i don't get a seat?


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 11, 2007)

I'll fix that.......where would you like to sit?


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 11, 2007)

inbetween u and Mom. lol


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 11, 2007)

The revised table.........


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 11, 2007)

so i don't get inbetween u and Mom?  lol


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 11, 2007)

I will give you my seat.......I'll just wear the White Hat!


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 11, 2007)

white hat?


----------



## Pot Belly (Sep 11, 2007)

I want to sit between Mom and LG most passionnee!  The outdoor growers. LOL!

Wait, put me next to DL, I've got to ask him about a Low Ryder.....

Wait I want to sit next to Sticky, cause I got a roof leak issue I want to ask......

But there's RDrose, gotta make good on those 3 shotsa Vodka.......

I can't make up my mind who I want to sit by so just keep me where I am I guess, Which is next to no one.:cry: 

Oh, and by the way, LG, I'm a good tick checker.:hubba:


----------



## Dyannas son (Sep 11, 2007)

can i pull up a chair too lady green??:48:


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 11, 2007)

Why not?

I'll revise the table again........

Still seating available, girls~


----------



## Pot Belly (Sep 11, 2007)

Metalchic's cool......... 

I think she's fending off the ghetto birds at the moment, but she may be around.


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 11, 2007)

Seats are filling up fast!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 11, 2007)

*A party isn't a party unless TBG is in the HOUSE! :hubba:  *


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 11, 2007)

And to think I almost forgot the brother!


----------



## Growdude (Sep 11, 2007)

I think you need a bigger table!


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 11, 2007)

new pics?

KT


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 11, 2007)

sorry


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 11, 2007)

sweet can u take a wide shot though like one pic of one of the extremely big ladies. it would be greatly appreciated. cuz im planning on having blown up to the size of a poster to put on my wall.


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 11, 2007)

It'll read "ktownlegend made me do it"!

Or would you like plain jane with no scribbles?


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 11, 2007)

no scribble please, u know that famous picture of the huge tree in a bare field. im gonna do it something like that jsut with one of ur huge MJ ladies. do'tn worry bout making the background clear though i can chop and edit that, unless of course its all MJ, then it'll stay.

thanks a bong,

KT


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 11, 2007)

sorry


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 12, 2007)

sorry


----------



## Rdrose (Sep 12, 2007)

ktownlegend said:
			
		

> so i don't get inbetween u and Mom? lol


 
Sorry Ktown, you're stuck sitting by me...but I can pass notes for you...:rofl:


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 12, 2007)

We'll play musical chairs.............._music and all!_


----------



## Rdrose (Sep 12, 2007)

* I like my seat...right next to Lady G... 

I'll bring a copy of the2008 Farmers Almanac, Lady G!!   

Can't wait for the Party!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 12, 2007)

Flattery will get YOU everywhere............_and fast!_


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 12, 2007)

Can you put the riz on my lap please maam.  

Can't wait.  Woohooo!

:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 12, 2007)

Rdrose said:
			
		

> Sorry Ktown, you're stuck sitting by me...but I can pass notes for you...:rofl:


 
Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 12, 2007)

sorry


----------



## Pot Belly (Sep 12, 2007)

Lady Green said:
			
		

> You want riz......you got 'em/'er
> _:woohoo: :holysheep: _


 
You got an A+ for your interpretation! 

I'm just glad to be at the table. Still looks like I'm just all by my lonesome over there........... Can you here me guys, guys, over here!:joint: 

That's all right, just glad to be here. But I brought my chainsaws, stump grinder, chipper. I will help with the trim and bubblebags.

Can just evision the aroma of as I roll Black Russian sticky hash off my fingers somewhere out in the country.........

Like I said... Just glad to be here.


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 12, 2007)

We can't have anyone feeling lonely...........

so​ 
I moved Pot Belly........added Metal Chick to keep him company and put riz smack dab in MoM's lap!

_Did I do good?  :evil: _


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 12, 2007)

You did most excellent.  But where's Mutt?


----------



## Pot Belly (Sep 12, 2007)

That's just perfect. Right next to my newfound drinkin' n smokin' buddy.  Plus she's got some WW were passin' under the table.:hubba:  Did I say that? 

PB


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 12, 2007)

_We need a doorman/woman too!_​ 
:watchplant: ​


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 12, 2007)

Ladies are looking beautiful, amazing work. and what the funk happened to this seating arragment here? lol


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 12, 2007)

sorry


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 12, 2007)

Oops, another unhappy camper.......*MoM Help!*


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 12, 2007)

no, its alright i chill on that side of the table with the boys. lol


pics gonna work good i think also.


----------



## Pot Belly (Sep 12, 2007)

ktownlegend said:
			
		

> Ladies are looking beautiful, amazing work. and what the funk happened to this seating arragment here? lol


:rofl: 

Classic reaction, man


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 12, 2007)

Hopefully another girl will volunteer her shearing abilities.......

S.O.S. girlz needed..........~


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 13, 2007)

_New seating arrangments!_​


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 13, 2007)

Lookin good, but why the empty chairs on either side of me?  I don't stink people...hehehehehe.


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 13, 2007)

They're "Wild Card Chairs"...........sup to *MoM* who gets the Hot Seats~


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 13, 2007)

I hear there's some good weed over here. Any chance of a seat at that table


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 13, 2007)

sorry


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey lady i wanna come every1 can bless my seeds that they grow healthy and be fruitful like yours......... preety please ill bring my smoking dog he do tricks also like sit there and look high


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 13, 2007)

sorry


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 13, 2007)

tell me about it wakes up to the sound of bong hits LOL


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 13, 2007)

sorry


----------



## bigweedo (Sep 13, 2007)

So having a trimming party I see??? How do you get the invite?:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 13, 2007)

I want runbyhemp on my left.


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 13, 2007)

sorry


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 13, 2007)

sorry


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 13, 2007)

ill sit next to you lady green! =)

how come no one wants to sit next to the person inviting everyone over?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 13, 2007)

I'd love to, but she already distanced herself across the table from me.


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 13, 2007)

just slide me over on the other side of vburton i'll sit next to u and her. no probs at all, ur alright in my book i don't care what the neighbors say. lmao

KT


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 13, 2007)

sorry


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 13, 2007)

sorry


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 13, 2007)

Beautiful scenery

i want to run through it bare foot with my arms above my head singin   :woohoo:


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 13, 2007)

sorry


----------



## dj_destroyer (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow, this grow is ridiculously big and amazingly nice. I love it. Congrats on the healthy grow.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 13, 2007)

I can't stop watching!

Even better now with Allgrownup's visual.  LOL.


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 13, 2007)

sorry


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 15, 2007)

Maybe i'll penetrate deep within your lush forrest of cannibis, smoke a joint, and bellow back to the rest of you at the table with weird jungle sounds.


CAW Caaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw

or

Hootie Hooooooooooooooooooooooooo

and

Aye Ayayayayayayayayayaayayayaya


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 16, 2007)

sorry


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 16, 2007)

yea, they should always survive the first frost. but u can't leave them go to long if it was an actual frost like freezing the ground completely.  but if it was jsut ur typical frosty morning dew they should be fine.


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 16, 2007)

sorry


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 16, 2007)

sorry


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 16, 2007)

sorry


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 16, 2007)

man that lady is drooping big time, looks like that cold might have just touched the top roots, u should be ok but i'd check them again in a few days look at the color of the nugs and what not. and wheres the spider in the pic all i see is the web


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 16, 2007)

sorry


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 16, 2007)

Psssttt....Can I be of some assistance at the round table?


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 16, 2007)

ahhh,  they took it fine.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey where is my RSVP???

and someone tie up StoneyBUD and drag him to the table.

in disguise of course..


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 16, 2007)

sorry


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 16, 2007)

Still missing another* girl*..........


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 16, 2007)

Lady- Girls are too afraid to sit next to that dirty ol man Stoney Bud.  LOL.


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 16, 2007)

You know those cuffs I have?

Well, we could or maybe should shackle him to the table!
Personally, I don't fear those I can see.......it's those that I can't!


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 16, 2007)

We're  missing Mutt.  Please put him on my left.    He's my bud.


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 16, 2007)

_You got 'em MoM~_​


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 17, 2007)

sorry


----------



## Rdrose (Sep 17, 2007)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> That's just perfect. Right next to my newfound drinkin' n smokin' buddy. Plus she's got some WW were passin' under the table.:hubba: Did I say that?
> 
> PB


 
Allright...PB, I'll be bringin' the WW you got the Vodka shots!!  :hubba:


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 17, 2007)

sorry


----------



## Rdrose (Sep 17, 2007)

Lady Green said:
			
		

> _Crown Royal for me if ya don't mind!_


 
*Got ya covered on the Crown Royal, Lady G...*

*That looks like a pig skull in that pic!! Is that part of your 'recipe'?!?!*


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 17, 2007)

sorry


----------



## OliieTea (Sep 18, 2007)

I seen a seat available on that round table.. may I join ?


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 18, 2007)

sorry


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 18, 2007)

so when do we get naked and smoke big fat joint?  hehe..


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 18, 2007)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> so when do we get naked and smoke big fat joint? hehe..


<-----  NO PUN intended :hubba:


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Sep 18, 2007)

OK I'm going under the table for a few there are some trimmings down there i have to tend to Damn lady I'm in love with the scenery its better than the sunset lol that's it i have all my camping gear ready thermals packed chain saw and AX and some rope all packed too just need some directions to the meeting spot 
I HAVE TO SAY I LOVE YOU lmao how are you doing today hun? will see ya around latter


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 18, 2007)

Don't forget to pack Mrs. Sticky_Budz.........~​ 


:angrywife:​


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Sep 18, 2007)

lol shes always with me we do everything together:hubba:


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 18, 2007)

Maybe y'all could find me a *Mr. Green*..........~LoL


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 18, 2007)

sorry


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 19, 2007)

thats a big girl there Lady really nice, and i see you, well, ya shadow wit ya hand on ya hip LOL. Shes looking very good, how tall you think they are??


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 19, 2007)

sorry


----------



## hazewarrior (Sep 19, 2007)

... nice forest. This is the first time I checked out this post.... I should have done it sooner..



> Lady- Girls are too afraid to sit next to that dirty ol man Stoney Bud. LOL.


:rofl:


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 23, 2007)

sorry


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 24, 2007)

Ms. Green,

I am very jealous of your beautiful and bountiful harvest.  Your remaining trees  look absolutely amazing.  I've got a fresh, new pair of trimmers and I am on my way.  

See you soon,
DLt


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 24, 2007)

sorry


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 24, 2007)

Looking good LG.


----------



## Growdude (Sep 24, 2007)

Man them are some nice plants! wish I had a spot like that to grow.


----------



## stonedsmithy (Sep 24, 2007)

Dam gurl those are some wicked lookin ladies you got there the harvest is gonna keep you chuggin aalong for a while eh good job good job


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 24, 2007)

sorry


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 28, 2007)

what happend to LG?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 28, 2007)

She asked to have her acct deleted.


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 28, 2007)

weird, hey ma, hop on Yahoo, its been awhile, need to catch up on a few things


----------

